# Reportagem: Raio atinge prédio em Corroios - 15 de Março de 2012



## Lightning (16 Mar 2012 às 20:29)

Hoje fui fazer um pouco de trabalho de investigação para tentar apurar os estragos que foram provocados pela queda de um raio num prédio em Corroios, nomeadamente o prédio dos Correios CTT, na Rua dos Reformados. Após ter falado com o membro do fórum tenente19, fiquei a saber que o raio tinha caído nesse preciso prédio. 

Aqui está o vídeo que contém o evento, é possível ouvir a energia gerada pela fortíssima descarga. Peço desculpa pelo estremecimento da imagem, mas valeu o susto...  Depois da queda do raio, saiu uma nuvem de fumo do sítio onde este atingiu, e agora percebo o porquê disso ter acontecido. Passo a explicar mais para a frente.



Bem, desloquei-me até ao local, de máquina na mão, e tentei procurar informações nos correios, que ficam nesse mesmo prédio, e fui muito bem recebido pelas funcionárias, que me informaram do sucedido, e ainda partilharam a experiência que viveram. Segundo as mesmas, quando o raio caiu, os computadores e material eléctrico rebentaram, deitando mesmo algumas faíscas, e a parede do terraço do prédio ficou rachada. 

Eis uma foto do prédio que o raio atingiu. Os correios ficam no rés-do-chão, como se pode ver pelo letreiro posto no prédio.







A descarga atingiu uma antena de radio-amadores que se encontra no terraço do mesmo. Mesmo assim estou na dúvida se se chamará assim ou se será ou um pára-raios. Aqui podem ver o sítio preciso onde o raio atingiu (topo do prédio).






Durante a conversa com as funcionárias dos correios, uma delas mostrou-me o que restou da antena onde o raio caiu, um emaranhado de fibras/cabos (não sei se é a expressão mais correcta) que me deixou boquiaberto, pois a antena desintegrou-se em muitos bocados. Com a devida permissão, fotografei o que resta e restou da antena. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Na rua existiam dezenas de bocados destes espalhados pelo chão:































Tentando apurar ainda melhor o acontecimento, várias pessoas do local disseram-me que estes bocados de cabo/fibras caíram ainda a arder para a via pública, e uma mulher que estava a passar na altura ficou em pânico/estado de choque, pois por pouco não foi atingida com esses detritos. 

As lojas circundantes, como a Companhia de Seguros, mini-mercado Dia e outros estabelecimentos ficaram sem caixa registadora, multibanco e sofreram também danos na estrutura eléctrica. 

Vários amigos meus da zona ficaram sem televisão e computador, que também rebentaram instantaneamente. 

Mostro-vos agora o sítio preciso onde o raio caiu, consegui captá-lo em fotografia, e quando reparei na verdadeira consequência do raio, fiquei sem palavras. Notem o topo do cabo, que ficou totalmente queimado e desfeito:






Para terem uma ideia, existia, no sítio onde se notam os bocados de antena "cortados", uma extensão de antena igual a esta (foto tirada do Google para mera ilustração):






Penso que ficaram agora com uma ideia mais nítida de como tudo aconteceu. Falta-me ainda referir que o fumo visível no vídeo foi resultante dos bocados de antena que ficaram a arder temporariamente, e também do impacto do raio. 

Tentei deslocar-me ao terraço do prédio mas infelizmente não me deram autorização para tal, mas digo-vos que pouco mais de 2, 3 metros ao lado desta antena, está o terraço onde se não me engano habita alguém. Tentem imaginar o susto dessa pessoa, se ela se encontrava lá na altura. 

Tenho ainda de fazer a compilação de todos os raios que filmei durante toda a tarde. Mais tarde coloco o vídeo. 

Espero que tenham gostado da reportagem.


----------



## Z13 (16 Mar 2012 às 21:06)

Grande estouro Lightning!!

Não sei é se é boa ideia andares no terraço do teu prédio durante uma trovoada....


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2012 às 21:20)

Até deve ter cheirado a chamusco 

Eu no telhado só a Davis lá está nestas situações, não tenciono fazer-lhe companhia...


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2012 às 21:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Até deve ter cheirado a chamusco



Mário já que falas nisso por acaso também esqueci-me de referir que um familiar meu que passa naquela zona todas as manhãs para ir para o trabalho, me disse hoje exactamente isso. Ainda cheirava a queimado de manhã naquela zona devido ao que aconteceu.


----------



## Knyght (16 Mar 2012 às 22:13)

Jesus quem vivia ao lado se estava em casa de certeza ficou em pânico... Já senti o chão tremer com trovoada mas ai nada previa nem devia ter as devidas medidas de segurança que tem o para-raios ao lado de minha casa...


----------



## Alberto Lunas (19 Mar 2012 às 21:13)

Buen video Francisco: Thumbsup: y menudo susto te pegastes al estar grabando desde la azotea y el rayo que cayo cerquísima, el humo del video lo dice todo, y tambien al día siguiente tratando de averiguar los destrozos que causo el rayo. La verdad que estar expuesto a esos esas descargas ene sa azotea en un poco peligroso jeje.

Ese jueves ya se veía por el satelite las tormentas que se estaban produciendo al sur de Portugal y como al día siguiente los chunascos tormentoso ya de desplazaron al norte de la peninsula Iberica.

Un saludo!


----------



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 20:28)

belo trabalho de investigação , parabéns


----------



## Zapiao (25 Mar 2012 às 20:33)

Raios e instalaçoes electricas nao combinam


----------

